# this dog



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

im tring to find out information about this dog

hughes river queen 11940ap-31

breeder zachary lee


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Didn't find anything on peds online


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

is hughes the breeder name


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

would this be her? Lee Pit Bulls


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hughes could be the breeder name or the person the dog is registered too depending if the breeder let them change the name. Looks like AB found the dog in that link


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

yes thats her trying to find out whats her bloodline i know that zachary lee ownes her but what does hughes means


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

do she look like a bully or a apbt


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

to me she doesnt look bully, but there is a contact area there , maybe email him asking for the ped?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She looks bully but JMO and Hughes would most likely be the breeder


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol see , just ask him for the ped, best way to find out what she is lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Bully from the looks of it here is what the site says


We are a small kennel located in Memphis, TN specializing in the American
Pitbull Terrier. Our dogs are ADBA registered. They are raisied in a loving
environment to ensure even temperments. The American Pitbull Terrier should be
medium sized, with solid musculature, and a smooth coat. They should weigh 
between 35-70 lbs at maturity. 10 Generation Pedigree available.

Our mission is to produce the highest quality American Pitbull Terriers that go 
back generations through the Watchdog and Gotti lines. Our pitbulls have solid builds, 
excellent temperaments, big heads, and flawless bloodlines. For more information
go to our Puppies page.

We will send the puppies home at 8 weeks old. With the puppy , you will receive 
their ADBA papers, information on the breed, feeding information, and training tips
for your new pet. 

If you have not owned a Pit Bull before, please do some research because owning
a pitbull is a lifelong committment! Only responsible pet owners will be considered
for ownership.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Jaws did you buy one of those pups?


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

yea i have one sent out for the ped 3 weeks ago still havent got it


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

were you wanting a bully or APBT? did you ask him about the lines or anyting before you bought the pup?


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

i wanted a bully my wife went and got a puppy for my birthday a surprise. and she could remember what he said the bloodline was


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

gotti is a bully line pretty much but I always thought watchdog was APBT , I could very well be wrong there though. they just dont look bully to me I dont know maybe just the pictures , they look small. That website doesnt offer much though kinda blah, tried clicking on the pics to blow them up but only the puppy ones would


----------

